# المرضى النفسيين ;)



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

_*طبعا الموضوع كالعاده بقلمى
المهم المرضى النفسيين فى العالم الافتراضى (شبكة الانترنت )
كترو بدرجه غبيه 
فى حل من اتنين اما الناس دى هما اللى مرضى نفسيين
او انا اللى مريض نفسى عموماً فى كل الاحوال انا لازم ازور دكتور نفسى قريباً حتى ولو مكنتش مريض نفسى لان غالباً قربت اتجنن من المرضى النفسيين !

-----------------

على الفيس مثلا تلاقى واحد كاتب 

زهقت من خيانة الصحاب !

عادى جدا لحد هنا الموضوع بيس لكن لما انت يكون حصل معاك موقف من الشخص اللى كاتب زهقت من خيانة الصحاب والموقف عباره عن خيانه للصداقه اللى بينكم يبقى الكلام ده تفسيره أيه ؟!
هل انت مريض نفسى ولا هو ؟!

لما يكون الشخص ده قدامك عامل حبيبك جداً ومن وراك يقول عليك كلام
لو سمعته من واحد اول مره تعرفه مش حتى صديق او زميل  ممكن تديله طلقه وتريحه من الدنيا .

-----
لما تلاقى واحد بيحب واحده انهرده وبعد شهر ونص يحب واحده تانيه
والاتنين مخروجش عن قائمة اصدقائه والغريب فى الموضوع انك ممكن تلاقى البنتين دول اصلا اصحاب !
طبعاً هنا الصدفه بتلعب العاب حلوه مع الشخص ده
يعنى البنت اللى التانيه اللى أرتبط بيها هى من الاؤل كانت حاطه عينها عليه بس عرفت انه ارتبط بصحبتها او زميلتها وبعد ما ساب الاولى أتحسنت الظروف وارتبط بالتانيه 
ولحد هنا برضه عادى كتيير اوى علاقات بتفشل
لكن لما يكون الشخص ده مُصر انه يعمل علاقه واتنين وتلاته 
والعلاقات دى مينفعش تندرج تحت بند الصداقه يبقى الموضوع فى حاجه غلط
تفتكرو الشخص ده مريض نفسى ولا انا اللى مريض نفسى !

----



المنتديات بقى :new6:

ممكن تتصاحب على حد فى المنتدى والناس كلها بتقول عليه كلام زى الفل ، يعنى كلام مغسول بـ برسيل ! حاسب ولا غلطه .
ومع الوقت تكتشف أن الانسان ده أقذر انسان على سطح الشبكه العنكبوتيه 
لا سطح أيه قصدى بدروم الشبكه العنكبوتيه :new6:

واحد تانى فى نفس ذات المنتديات برضه
نشاطه جنس ناعم ، القصه كلها بالنسبالى انا عاوز افهم هو بيعرف منين انها جنس ناعم ؟ ، يمكن عشان مكتوب فى بروفيلها انها أنثى
يمكن هو اى انثى بالنسباله بتبقى جنس ناعم لكن معايا الموضوع يختلف 
المهم صاحبنا اللى نشاطه جنس ناعم ده تعرفه ازاى
اقولك يا سيدى اول ما تلاقى واحده سجلت فى المنتدى ويدوب ابتديت تشارك تلاقى صاحبنا دخلها بعتلها صوره ثم ورده ثم رساله خاصه ونتعرف وطبعا صحبتنا الجديده عاوزه الناس تعرفها فبتتعرف على الاعضاء اللى بقالهم كتيير فى المنتدى
ويفضل صاحبنا على كده يقلب لقمة عيشه على المنتدى
واهى سبوبه نتسلى شويه ولما تظهر غيرها نقلبها 
وطبعاً صحبتنا الجديده اللى بعد شويه هتبقى قديمه تحب تسأل الشخص ده انت مالك اتغيرت ليه يقوله مفيش هتغير من أيه
وهو فعلا متغيرش لان ده اسلوبه يتعرف ع واحده يقضى معاها شويه وبعد كده يسيبها لكن هو اتغير معاها هى
واذا عرف السبب بُطل العجب والسبب ان فى أنثى جديده فى المنتدى او فى حياته

----
ممكن الناس دى بالنسبالك ميكونوش مرضى نفسيين 
لكن هما بالنسبالى مرضى نفسيين بجد !

*_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يشفى كل مريض يا مينا...ما هو مفيش حد سليم.... بس سيبك انت  من المرضه دو لحسن الموضوع معودى..و خليك فى الحته إلى قولت لك عليها المره إلى فاتت ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دى خفت دم على الصبح كدا تاخدها على الريق مع كبايه الشاى... ده نوع من انواع المرض النفسى بردو..*
*تاخدنيش معاك عند الدكتور و إنت رايح ههههههههههههه اوعا تنسانى هاهاها*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 يناير 2012)

> لازم ازور دكتور نفسى قريباً حتى ولو مكنتش مريض نفسى لان غالباً قربت اتجنن من المرضى النفسيين !


*ابقى قولي لما تقرر تروح
عشان نروح سوا............*


----------



## تيمو (9 يناير 2012)

الدكتور ما غيرو يالي عندو الصاروخ ههههه إذا اه خذني معك ، وإذا لا ، تعال معناتو اشرب معي شاي وانسى 

.....................


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يناير 2012)

النت عالم وهمي هتلاقي فيه كل الانواع
اللي بتقول عليهم دول اكيد عندهم فعلا مرض نفسي 
او نقص ما في شخصيتهم وفي التعامل مع الواقع
عشان كدا بيلجأوا للتعامل عبر النت لانه عالم خيالي جميل
تقدر ترسم فيه الشخصيه اللي اي شخص يتمني يكون عليها في الواقع
ومش بيقدر

فمتشغلش بالك غير بالناس اللي ليك تعامل معاهم
افرزهم كويس قوي واختار اللي يناسب شخصيتك وتحس انه فعلا قد المسئوليه
عشان مش تنتدم عليهم في يوم من الايام انك صاحبتهم


وفي الاخر لازم تروح للدكتور
واحجزلي معاك والنبي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2012)

روووعة يا مينا الموضوع 
أسلوبك وطريقتك في الوصف راااااااائعة كمان 
بس مش عارفة ليش أحيانا بتهيأ إنه كل البشر عندهم أمراض نفسية 
بس الإختلاف بيكون في شدة المرض ههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يناير 2012)

ليا عودة عشان معايا تليفون مهم 
بس انت جيت ف منطقتي ، والموضوع جامد فتء


----------



## fullaty (9 يناير 2012)

من غير دكتور ولا حاجه يا مينا 

قول ورايا يا ابنى وانت تبقى زى فل

يقطع النت على النتيت على اللى بينتتوا عليه :99:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يناير 2012)

*قابلت من دة كتير اوى  وشفت اكتر ناس بتتصنع القداسه وبعد فترة اكتشف الا مكنتش اتوقعه وافضل اقنع فى نفسى انى اكيد فاهمه غلت
بس عايز الحق احنا الا مرضى واغبيه عشان مفروض ندقق اكتر فى معرفتنا بغيرنا لاننا منعرفوش دة من ورى الشاشه 
ويكون حد بيتعامل كويس معاك ومشبتفهم بعد فترة سبب التغير !! وتلف حوالين نفسك كنا صحاب واخوات وبنتكلم ايه الا جرى !!
على فكرة انا دة كله مريت بيه  ناس اعتبرتها صحاب بس مطلعوش الا كنت بتمناه فيهم واخدت درس مش هنساه 
مشهثثق بحد ولا حد يستاهل يكون صديق غير نفسى وربنا واهلى اما الصداقه الحقيقه دى هتبقى نتيجه عشره حقيقه ولايف
اما النت فيكفى يكون زماله مش صداقه كمان 

يعنى الملخص هما المرضى واحنا مرضى هما مرضى يالا بيعملوه واحنا مرضى بالغباء لاننا بنسدق 
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> النت عالم وهمي هتلاقي فيه كل الانواع
> *اللي بتقول عليهم دول اكيد عندهم فعلا مرض نفسي
> او نقص ما في شخصيتهم وفي التعامل مع الواقع
> عشان كدا بيلجأوا للتعامل عبر النت لانه عالم خيالي جميل
> تقدر ترسم *فيه الشخصيه اللي اي شخص يتمني يكون عليها في الواقع







اكدب عليكى لو قلتلك كلامك غلت لكن هو نصف الحقيقه اما النصف التانى
انه فى العن منن كدة بس على الحقيقه هههههههه بس دة بيبقى الالم والجرح اكبر 
وعن تجربه اتنين متربينن مع بعض من الصغر لحد ما كبروا واشتغلوا ومرت الايام واتفاجاءت واحده ان التانيه
بتشتم عليها وبتقول كلام مشحاو وواخده معرفتها مصلحه ! وعملت فيها مواقف بايخه
تيب دة تسميه ايه ؟؟ فى فى كل حته مش بالشبكه العنكبوتيه بس

​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*انشالله فى جزء تانى للموضوع ده 
بس بعد تحريات ال fbi 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ربنا يشفى كل مريض يا مينا...ما هو مفيش حد سليم.... بس سيبك انت  من المرضه دو لحسن الموضوع معودى..و خليك فى الحته إلى قولت لك عليها المره إلى فاتت ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دى خفت دم على الصبح كدا تاخدها على الريق مع كبايه الشاى... ده نوع من انواع المرض النفسى بردو..*
> *تاخدنيش معاك عند الدكتور و إنت رايح ههههههههههههه اوعا تنسانى هاهاها*


_*هههههههههههههههه 
وانا رايح هبقى اقولكم
على الاقل الدكتور يعملنا ديسكوند :new6:
نورتينى*_


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

اكل وارجعلك يا رياسه 
ده انا هديك حقنة فيها الشفة


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

*بعد الاكل وبالهنا والشفا على بدنى *​*اهم الامراض على الانترنت هى الشعور بصغر النفس 
**يعنى كل واحد حاسس نفسه صغير فى حاجة معينه فبيحاول يعوضها من خلال النت *
*اللى بيتباهى انه بيكلم بنات كتير خليك واثق انه فى الحقيقة البنات كارفاه *
*واللى شايف ان اصحابه كلهم خاينين وزباله وواطيين وطول الوقت يقعد يشكيلك من فلان وعلان وترتان يبقى هو اكبر خاين *
*ده على مبدا احطك فى حنكى واحلف ما شوفتك *
*المشكله مش فى المرضى النفسيين *
*المشكله انهم موهومين  انهم ابطال شجعان قدروا يعملوا على النت اللى مش بيعرفوا يعملوه على الطبيعه *
*بس مرض النقص ده حله سهل اوى وفى ايدينا كلنا *​*كمرضى : ارضى نفسك فى ارض الواقع ستتخلص من المرض خلال تواجدك على الانترنت 
كمتعاملين مع المريض : لن يضيرك شئ ان تتعامل مع من هم يشعرون بالنقص فكلنا ناقصون ولكن الكثير يسيطر عليهم انهم كاملون  ويتحولوا عن امراضهم بتعاملاتهم ععلى الانترنت 

تانى الامراض المشهورة واللى كلنا مريض بيها : الفضول 
**كلنا مرضىى بهذا الشئ ولكن لكل شئ حدود *
*فمنا من يريد ان يعرف ولكن لا يسئل*
*ومنا من يسئل ولا يجاب فيصمت *
*ومنا من يسئل ولا يجاب فيسئل اخر ثم اخر ثم اخر ثم يتلصص السمع هنا وهناك وحتى ان وصل الامر ان يقضى يومه بالكامل فى اللف والدوران على البروفايلات والمشاركات علشان يعرف معلومه لا تخصه ولا تفيده ولا تضره *
*وكتير مننا بيتباهى بمعلوماته عن االناس *
*يعنى انا اعرف عن فلان ده كذا وكذا وكذا بكل انانيه وتهجم على حياة الاخرين مش مهم هو عاوز يعرف الناس او لا*
*ومش مهم ان كان اللى قاله لفلان علشان بيثق فيه  مينفعش يتقال للمنتدى كله *
*اهم حاجة انك تبقى عندك المعلومات *​*بالنسبه للمرضى : انت عندك فراغ جواك حاول تملاه باى طريقة وبأى شكل بعيدا عن حياة الناس لانك مش بس بتضايقهم لكن كمان بتضيع وقتك على الفاضى .. احترم قدراتك واحترم حب الناس ليك 
حتى لو كانوا شخص واحد بس 
اللى يقولهولك واحد من جواه احسن ما تعرف 100 معلومه عن 20 واحد مش عاوزينك تعرف عنهم حاجة ولا تعاملهم 
بالنسبه للمتعاملين مع المرضى : 
حياتك وانت حر فيها  عاوزها تبقى على الملأ بين الناس دى حاجة ترجعلك 
عجبنى جدا رد سمية الخشاب الممثله على مذيعه بتسئلها عن حياتها الشخصيه قالتلها حياتى الشخصية هى اوضه نومى انتى بتقبلى ان كل من هب ودب يخش اوضه نومك 

فيه امراض تانيه كتير 
بس نحوشهم للجزء التانى 

*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 يناير 2012)

مش مرضى نفسين ولا حاجه ببساطه كده ممكن يكون ياما تربيته كده واتعلم من صغره او متعلمش اصلا ملقاش اللى يوجه ياما هو مفتقد الحنان لابعد درجه وبيكون مبسوطباللى بيعمله ياما هروب من مشاكله يعنى لازم يكون فى سبب وراء افعاله مستحيل يكون طبيعى وبيتعامل بالشكل ده نصلى من اجل الناس دى طبعا


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يناير 2012)

كل واحد بيبقة شايف نفسة هو اللى مظلوم يا مينا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2012)

مشكلتك الوحيدة انك مركز معاهم   ماتسيب اللى يحب و اللى يكره و اللى يعلق و اللى يخون شاغل بالك بمخاليق ربنا ليه  

و بعدين حاول يكون اخر حاجة توجع دماغك بيها الناس اللى على النت .... يا اما هتلاقى اتنين بيخمسو فى اكونت واحد يا اما واحد عنده 10 اكونتات ..... يا اما واحد عنده انفصام فى الشخصية و مش عارف يقرف بيه مين فقرر يقرف الغلابة اللى قاعدين على النت و ما خفى كان اعظم 


اريحلك تكبر دماغك احسن المرض النفسى دة عدوى بعيد عنا و عن السامعين


----------



## just girl (7 فبراير 2012)

*اسمحلى أشيد بكلماتك القلائل ... ذات المعانى والدلائل ... حبيت اقتبس مقتطفات ذكرتها واعلق عليها ... لكن لقيتنى هعلق على كل كلمة انت اتكلمت فيها  ... من شدة مصداقيتها فوصف عالم الكذب والاحتيال ... فاذا تكلمت من واقع تجربتى فلن يسعنى هنا المجال ... لكن على اى حال .. *
*لكن دعنا ننظر الى الموضوع من زاوية انسانية ... يجوز ان هذا الذى نراه محتال هو فالواقع انسان يفتقر الى احساس الفرد منا بالاحتواء والاهتمام والدفىء والرعاية الذى لا يستمده من غير العائلة... الاحساس بالوجود وبانه كيان وانه مرغوب كل هذا يقتاده للاحتيال لكن ليس للاذى او النيل منك او من سواك لكن لانه يظن بان هكذا سيكون له ما اراد بكرامة دون الافصاح عن ضعفاته فى تلبيه تلك العازات ...*
*هذا الانسان هو مظلوم بالدرجة الاولى قبل ان يكن ظالم.. يستحق منا اعانته واحياناً افاقته كلاً بحسب حالته وايضاً بالصبر والامهال ... .*
*ليس هو الازكى فليس يستدرج لكنه هو المستدرج من قبل سجن شعوره بالسلبية والهامشية والاهمال !!*
*ارى من واقع نفسى وان كنت اختلف معك قليلاً ان لابد ان نحتوى هكذا انسان بكل ما اوتينا من محبة واحتمال... *

*وصدقنى لو قلت لك .. انك لو نجحت فى ازاحة عوامل تراكمات الزمان عن قلب هذا الانسان .. لربحت كنزاً منقى مصفى شديد البرق واللمعان .. *

*أنا هكذا اراه انه مثلنا تماماً * انسان **


----------



## white.angel (8 فبراير 2012)

*لا اعلم يا مينا ولكنك تحدثت فى اكثر الموضوعات حساسيه 
والتى عانيت منها بشده فى حياتى الخاصه .. 

ولكن اليس عجباً اننا نرى كل من حولنا مرضى نفسيين ..!!
وكل من حولنا يروننا مرضى نفسيين ايضاً .. !!

هل العيب فينا ام فى الاخرين .. ام ان الزمان صار موبوء
ام اننا نعيب زمننا والعيب فينا .. وما لزمننا عيب سوانا .. 

لست ادرى .. ولكن خبرتى علمتنى انه انا من يقرر 
كيف اتعامل مع الاخرين .. وكيف يتعاملون معى .. 
يجب دائماً ان تمسك بدفة العلاقه .. اى علاقه ..
 تعلمت الا اسمح للطرف الثانى بالقياده .. 
تجاربى علمتنى هذا .. 
حتى لا اضطر الى تجنب التعامل مع البشريه المريضه من ناحية .. 
او اجن من هذا الكم الهائل من المرضى النفسيين ..
 واولاً واخيراً .. جميعاً بداخلنا امراض .. 
ويجب ان نبدأ بأنفسنا ..
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2012)

*:smile01:smile01:smile01*
*أنا بقترح أقتراح ...*
*فى المنتديات مثلا نعين واحد ييدى المرضى النفسيين دول علاج*
*ومش اى علاااااااااج طبعا *
*علاج من اللى قلبك يحبه كده :budo:*
*ههههههههه*
*وبرشحك انت يا مينا :ura1:*
*وهتشوف بعدها مش هتلاقى مرضى اساسا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*هههههههههه*​


----------

